# Jack hack?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone seen this before? I wonder if it could be hacked...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like a static statue with a speaker in it. What would you hack? I don't see that the jaw moves or anything.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know if the jaw moves. I haven't found a video yet.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

It says "animatronic" ....and if it can be hacked,.... Otaku, you will hack it.
I like that it is full sized and on sale


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I emailed the seller about the mouth movement - haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Mouth DOES move. Lookee here:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like really like it BUT we could probably build it cheaper than hacking it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned. Doesn't sound much like Jack, but it could just be a bad recording. To pull this off you'd need to find a good source of Jack quotes minus the background music and such. Thanks, Dr. G!

Hmmmm...


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Hacking is easy ... simply pull the two wires that go to the motor those motors are NOT sevos , but simply a weak motor that is spring retracted after being activated ) and connect them to a board that can use the serial ( like a RENARD ) , stick some ULN2803's inline to protect your board and serial , and wha-la ... 
or re-program a chip ..

And heres some of Jacks phrases .. stand alone and some with others .

Enjoy 

http://rapidshare.com/files/214365889/jack.rar.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I wonder if the Boris hack would work? The Boris didn't have a chip - just the microbone. Thanks for the link, H-T!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

If there is no input maybe the spirit ball hack might work. Using a single channel light organ connected to an audio input and a wall wart connected to the motor.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow .... thats adding a bit of expense .
Before we go any further , lets find someone who has one , and will post some pics of the thing , both closed and opened up ( showing circuit board ) , AND THEN , lets go from there . 
99 per cent of these little joy toys , utilize a regular DC motor ... not a servo motor , just a regular motor , that is spring retracted to original postiion ( mouth closed ) and uses cheapo all purpose NPN's to activate and convert . 
All necessary hardware/electroincs is usually right there , on the board . Its generally just a matter of removing , or making a slight "adjustment" to HOW the motor gets it signal and when .


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed, I'm sure the mech is similar to a Boris or Gemmy skull. It's usually just a matter of cutting out the on-board sound chip and attaching an external source, although that has been a bit troublesome in practice. Check a couple of the threads on hacking the Gemmy skulls for some info.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I would bet it could use the thunder and lightning box hack. Honestly though, that thing is so static it doesn't seem worth it.


----------

